# Shooting the Queen



## rcannonp (Dec 19, 2007)

I found this rather interesting.

Strobist: Annie and Elizabeth, Minute-by-Minute


----------



## Ian Farlow (Dec 25, 2007)

Very interesting stuff. I was not impressed with her interaction with the Queen, but her photos were nice.


----------



## T.D. (Dec 27, 2007)

Ian Farlow;5'92 said:
			
		

> Very interesting stuff. I was not impressed with her interaction with the Queen, but her photos were nice.



Agreed on both counts. 

I did find the final results quite interesting. It's good to see what goes on behind the scenes.


----------

